# Dirty Dancing



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

On TV tomorrow night, who willbe joining me with a box of tissues


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

i have it on my pooter but will be sky+ing it as dh wont watch chick flicks


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

ME ME ME. My favourite film of all time, I know it word for word all the way trhough

RIP Patrick, you were my 1st love
     
strawbs xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Oh I will if I can wrestle control of The Button Box from him indoors. What time is it on? 

C~x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

9pm on channel five


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Just watched it, how fab.....


----------

